# Mr. Hands, the weather man



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Okay you guys. Ever since I moved here I've been dieing to share this with someone else other than my wife to see if anyone else notices. He is the morning weather man, Grant Weyman on channel 5 KSL. In my house we call him Mr. Hands. Watch him report the weather and pay particular attention to the hand action. His hands are on a constant display of presentation in the most artistically full throttle possible way a meteorologist could ever present the weather. The hands twirl, twist, flip and wave while the fingers dance and twinkle the weather forecast to the people of Utah.

It's pretty intense. I wonder if Mr. Hands has hands insurance. Lemme know if you see it.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

and i make some off the wall posts? hahahahahaha wow.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> and i make some off the wall posts? hahahahahaha wow.


You seriously need a new hobby.

-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i can't bring myself to watch them in the mornings. i mean allison crogan is on fox in the mornings. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to watch weather forecasters every night to see what I was going to have to deal with the next day. I then figured out that I had to work in it no matter what and that they might be right or they might be wrong, but I had to work in it. So I quit watching it and just dealt with what it was like when I was in it. 

As for Mr Hands, they all are that way. If you tied their hands behind their backs they would have no idea of what to do. But I understand with weather they want to point you to what they are talking about and when they only have a few minutes to do so they turn into windmills.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll have to check out the fox lady. This guy just makes me laugh. I've noticed most point and present but this guy is over the top. If I remember right his dad was the weather man growing up. 
This post is coming from a guy that views newscasters as talking heads. It's a head on a screen that talks. Reads a story to a camera and talks. A program on tv to me is just that. It's the nightly programming. The tv is programming millions of people. I hang on critters side of the fence just not watching tv generally. We have an antenna to get the basics but really dont get programmed too often. I dont think I've been to the movies in well over a decade.
Probably why mr hands fascinates me. 🤔


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

callofthewild said:


> i can't bring myself to watch them in the mornings. i mean allison crogan is on fox in the mornings. :shock::shock::shock:


Yep, I'm too busy looking at her big boobs to notice some dudes hands moving all around.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Yall make me feel like I'm missing out. This is a weather lady or anchor or ??

Nevermind. Just searched her name. I've seen her before. My wife likes the way she dresses.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

What job can you be wrong half the time and never get fired....weatherman 
But Allison well she's different and been known to swing a fly rod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> I used to watch weather forecasters every night to see what I was going to have to deal with the next day. I then figured out that I had to work in it no matter what and that they might be right or they might be wrong, but I had to work in it. So I quit watching it and just dealt with what it was like when I was in it.
> .


When I was younger, that was pretty much it for me. It didn't matter if it was going to rain, snow, or be hot, I had to work in it regardless. The only aspect of the weather report I keep track of now is the temperature, Do I need my coat or not?

Admittidly, I'll check the forecast in the mountains via weather.gov before going on a scout/hunt. But then, the question is, "Do i need my raincoat or not?"

On a side note, Oilboogers avatar looks like the hiking trail just outside of Spanish Fork.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I've been meaning to spend a few days up to Spanish Fork. That there is about two and half hours north on the Honeyville mountains.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah I wasn't even close. 



It was hard to tell cause it's grainy. Attached a picture from a hiking trail just outside of SF. Looked like the same area, just different location on trail.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys are getting off topic, I thought the current discussion is about weather persons:










-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You guys are getting off topic, I thought the current discussion is about weather persons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes focus please!!!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok, I'm going to get my ass off of google image seach, and stop now before I get myself into trouble.
Edit: I was looking for something to post as a reply, but ahh... nah.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yeah I wasn't even close.
> 
> It was hard to tell cause it's grainy. Attached a picture from a hiking trail just outside of SF. Looked like the same area, just different location on trail.


You were visually close. I'd say the two photos did look pretty similar.

Looks like that lady spilled something on the floor. There is a large dark spot in the mirror reflection


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> You guys are getting off topic, I thought the current discussion is about weather persons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma go watch me some weather now. &#128563;


----------

